# Oh No!!! Another Aussie



## Jervas (Aug 26, 2007)

And what's worse - a personal friend of Logos. Only kidding.
Ok, a little about me - Began as a techie at High School, as usual because in those days no one wanted to do it. Loved the control element - bit of a failing I guess - letting things go to others control - artistic or otherwise.
Met Logos at Uni when I was much younger and so was he (I'm way younger anyway). He headed to England and I stayed and started Educational theatre touring to Secondary (High) Schools. As Techie/actor./designer/road manager/ producer etc. - you all know how it goes.
Produced five/ directed 3/All elements techincal designed & staffed 4 really successful outdoor theatre 'Picnic Style' Sahakespeare's here in the grounds of a beutiful mannor house - 500+ audience per night sort of thing.
I do some acting - mostly film nowadays - and now that Logos is back i'm designer for his show that opens next week. First "official" Production Designer credit - even though i've sort of been doing it for years.
Well, that's the dime tour - the CV is 13 pages long and I won't expose you all to that., usless you ask me of course.
I'm looking forward to some CONTROL ROOM chatter... 
Gday & Cheers
Jervas


----------



## Logos (Aug 27, 2007)

It's a lie, I've never met him, don't know who he is.

_(See you Sunday mate.)_


----------



## Van (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Now I know Gafftaper is going to start in with the "metric Voodoo" stuff, Just grin and bear it....

Wow, Sounds like you've been having fun. I had an Idea when I was young and foolish; I always wanted to get an 18 wheeler, and convert it to a mobile theatre, so I could pull up anywhere, plug it into shore power and do Art. Sound to me like you kinda lived that dream or at least part of it. Here's to seing you on the Board!

Cheers,


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2007)

Crap... Logos is out recruiting Metric Lovers... 

Welcome to the Booth I guess... no point in asking my usual question... I'm sure I know the answer.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 27, 2007)

Oof...gaff I guess we've just got to sign our students up so they can leave random posts....

Granted I really think Logos just made a separate identitiy....

Welcome aboard bro!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet Jervas is the name of one of the metric demons in Logos' head.


----------



## avkid (Aug 27, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I bet Jervas is the name of one of the metric demons in Logos' head.


I think I'm going to have to censor you soon.


----------



## Jervas (Aug 28, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I bet Jervas is the name of one of the metric demons in Logos' head.


Actually - I was well and truely Jervas before he even started using Logos. Jervas aka - the character Jervas Dudley -in HP Lovecraft's short story The Tomb. Which incidently is one of the theatre in education pieces that I toured around for a few years. Oh...by the way...so who was it that got confused between feet and meters and crashed a space probe into Mars a few years back? Now let me think....;-)

Thanks for the welcome one and all!


----------



## Jervas (Aug 28, 2007)

Van said:


> Welcome Aboard! Now I know Gafftaper is going to start in with the "metric Voodoo" stuff, Just grin and bear it....
> Wow, Sounds like you've been having fun. I had an Idea when I was young and foolish; I always wanted to get an 18 wheeler, and convert it to a mobile theatre, so I could pull up anywhere, plug it into shore power and do Art. Sound to me like you kinda lived that dream or at least part of it. Here's to seing you on the Board!
> Cheers,


Van, I had the same dream, ah the folly of youth. Closest thing i've see to that is a temporary stage that one of our councils here built out of a semi trailer pantec. It double folds out from one long side with canopy and the lot. I'll see if I can hunt down some pics of it if your intersted.
I think i've even got some showing the absurd amount of 1k par cans a lighting designer insisted we hang off the canopy for the Scout Jamboree here in 2004.
I'm mean 15 1k pars to light an area of 3 x 4.5 m (sorry Gaff don't have my conversion tables handy ;-))
This gig was over 13 days when it got down to 3 degrees centigrade (no table again) plus rain and wind from the south pole some nights. You could walk around under light in a T shirt watching the rain on the stage dry when they were at 80 percent!!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about giving up the metric war. I think Hughsie and I have determined quite scientifically that it isn't helping recruit new members as much as the crusade for the return of custom avatars will. 

But in my heart I shall pray that someday you will all be rescued from your wicked metric ways.


----------



## avkid (Aug 28, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> I'm thinking about giving up the metric war. I think Hughsie and I have determined quite scientifically that it isn't helping recruit new members as much as the crusade for the return of custom avatars will.
> But in my heart I shall pray that someday you will all be rescued from your wicked metric ways.


1 mile=5,280 feet
Why?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> 1 mile=5,280 feet
> Why?



Because *God *made it that way!


----------



## avkid (Aug 28, 2007)

And why don't we speak proper English(king's English if you will)?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> And why don't we speak proper English(king's English if you will)?



Thou hast chided me for the last time! 
Thou pribbling boil-brained skainsmate!
Thy bones are marrowless, thy blood is cold.
Thou stale old mouse eaten dry cheese!
Thou artless fool-born hedge-pig!
O flesh, flesh, how art thou fishified.
Thou puny unwash'd foot-licker!


----------



## avkid (Aug 28, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Thou hast chided me for the last time!
> Thou pribbling boil-brained skainsmate!
> Thy bones are marrowless, thy blood is cold.
> Thou stale old mouse eaten dry cheese!
> ...


We should have a fight at a trade show some time.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 28, 2007)

avkid said:


> We should have a fight at a trade show some time.



TO THE DEATH!! 
Thou paunchy whoreson malcontent!


(gotta love the shakespeare insult generator)


----------

